# Problems with TV .Tracker EKS SE



## path (Jul 8, 2010)

The picture on the TV has disappeared even though the rear view camera still works. In an attempt to sort it out I have blown a fuse. Please could somebody please tell me how I can get into the fuse box located in the cupboard where the Freeview box is.Thank you.


----------



## pomme1 (May 19, 2005)

You don't say what year your Tracker is. My 2009 Cheyenne has a Sargent EC325 control box and the fuses are under a clear plastic cover. It's a bit of a fiddle to prise off but it does eventually come off and the fuses are standard blade fuses. There is no need to get into the box itself.

I've owned earlier Autotrails with different Sargent boxes, but from memory they were all pretty much the same in this respect.


----------



## StewartJ (Nov 20, 2009)

Hi does your charger unit look the same as mine (hope picture uploads ok!) If so the clear plastic protective covers over the fuses just pull off.

Stewart


----------



## path (Jul 8, 2010)

Thanks.Yes Stewart it looks like that. I've just been in and it eventually came off. Thank you and Pomme for your help. Now to try and get a television picture. Rear view camera but no TV.Its a Tracker 2009.


----------



## StewartJ (Nov 20, 2009)

Hi again Path, reversing camera is supplied from vehicle battery, TV/entertainment system is from leisure battery (which on a tracker is why you cannot view the camera on the TV screen (I do believe there is an unofficial fix) Hence when ignition switched on no TV etc.

Stewart


----------



## path (Jul 8, 2010)

We have been able to view the TV on the same screen as the reversing camera.It just appears to have stopped working.We couldn't change channels when it was on though. All very confusing.
It's a new to us Tracker and we are going away for the first time this weekend.


----------



## StewartJ (Nov 20, 2009)

Agreed very confusing, although powered by differant batteries TV display also displays on radio screen when mode button is pressed to change from radio reception only, this then gives you the sound via the rdaio speakers.

A word of caution these are easily heard from outside MH so can disturb others nearby (little soundproofing in doors!)

Lack of TV picture, presuming you have the entertainment rocker switch on you should also have a red light on the status tv aerial amplifier (mounted just above the battery charger right hand slider switch on underside pushed to the left).

I have 3 remotes one for each of following, radio (large black one) flip down monitor, small blackish one, Freeview unit is a silver one that must be pointed at the black magic eye which has a red led illuminated only when entertainment rocker switch is in on position. This eye is located on small bulkhead behind driver seat.

If I can be of any other assistance ask away or pm me, we also had a very steep learning curve.

Stewart


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

In addition to the others' advice, I suppose you have checked that the aerial is pointing the correct way. :wink: 

When on site in my Tracker I first check the best signal frequency and aerial direction using the setup facility. That confirms I have a good incoming signal.

I also have a rotary "three way" switch that I use on either position "2" or "3" depending on whether the picture is to be sent to the driver's drop down reversing camera monitor, or our larger TV fitted to the outside of the wardrobe wall.

If like me, you are someone who can't resist pressing buttons  check also that the TV has the correct AV setting selected.

When I first bought my Tracker I initially became frustrated with the setup, and resorted to write down an "Idiot Sheet" with a step by step procedure. I occasionally use it now.


----------



## path (Jul 8, 2010)

Thanks Stewart. Will look at it tomorrow, out tonight.I'll try all you've suggested and see what happens. It's all new to us. This weekend will be an eyeopener I think. Let's hope all goes all right.
Looking forward to trying it out.Also can't wait for summer.


----------



## StewartJ (Nov 20, 2009)

path said:


> Thanks Stewart. Will look at it tomorrow, out tonight.I'll try all you've suggested and see what happens. It's all new to us. This weekend will be an eyeopener I think. Let's hope all goes all right.
> Looking forward to trying it out.Also can't wait for summer.


Enjoy your weekend and hope all goes well. We bought an additional Tv (Avtex 19") mounted above fridge this gives option of Analogue when in areas of poor or non existant Freeview coverage. And of course the additional comfort of lounging in swivel front seats feet up watching a larger screen.

If you do eventually go down this route lets know as its necessary to provide a "fix" to make the aerial socket independent from the factory fit freeview box. Took me a lot of asking and experimenting but easily accomplished and works brilliantly. (Also allows me to watch other side or DVD's when OH is viewing the soaps)

Cheers


----------



## path (Jul 8, 2010)

Going tomorrow Stewart and we have no TV working, not even our own. Getting very frustrated.The ariel signal does not seem to be getting to either monitor. Ours or the drop down one. Wish they'd explained all this when we picked it up,. Rang dealers and they said to take it back(90mile round trip ) and they will explain it. Should have been done on handover.Still it's not the end of the world but with dark nights we would like a TV.


----------



## StewartJ (Nov 20, 2009)

Hi Path, the aft aerial socket is not independent ie another TV will not plug in and find an aerial signal, as a quick fix if your going to take another TV you"ll need to experiment by removing each of the (2) RF plugs one at a time. Not having your flip down working complicates things, (I'm away onboard ship at the moment so racking my brains trying to remember all the problems we had and how they were solved)

As per my earlier picture of the charger and digi box I think you'll need to remove the lower of the 2 RF plugs from the digibox to allow the aft coax aerial socket to work independently of the fitted freeview box. This RF plug blocks the aerial signal to aft aerial socket so tv will not be able to tune in. If your unsure and not going to use flip down disconnect both.

You'll see on the aforementioned picture of mine there is a Y splitter connected and lying across upper edge of my charger. This effectively disconnects aft socket and allows me to easily connect an analogue/digital signal finder to assist in tuning in either TV.

Another hint is most freeview (digital) signals improve with status ariel cranked in the vertical position as opposed to the default horizontal.

Enjoy your outing

Stewart


----------



## StewartJ (Nov 20, 2009)

Another quick fix if you have some spare coax cable and 2 plugs would be to make up sufficient length to connect your aft TV directly to the status aerial amp temporarily, pull output plug out and insert your cable coax plug, we did this till I finally sussed the fix, bit untidy but it'll get you a picture.

Stewart


----------



## path (Jul 8, 2010)

Thanks Stewart , will try that tomorrow.You are a great help. I'll let you know if we get it going.


----------



## path (Jul 8, 2010)

Thanks Stewart the TV has been working this weekend thanks to you but the handset is definitely faulty.Sometimes it works and other times it doesn't.That is obviously one of the main problems.


----------



## StewartJ (Nov 20, 2009)

Hi Path, pleased to hear you got it working, after our first trip out the next time we used MH one of the remotes was only working intermittently, turned out to be a flat battery, I'd stowed them all in a soft pouch and one or more of the soft touch buttons must have been operated. 

They are just button cells so do not have much capacity. All 3 take same cells so ordered some off ebay to keep in MH.

Stewart


----------

